

Ask HN: Are there any good Image APIs out there? - shafqat

Looking for something where I can pass in some text or keywords, and get back images that are <i>newsy</i>. i.e. not a picture of your cat, but rather a picture of Barack Obama at a rally for example?<p>Been looking around the web, and the ones that do exist with the big vendors (like AP, Getty, Reuters) are expensive.<p>Thanks!
======
brandnewlow
Well, professional news images should be expensive. They're expensive as hell
to create.

Are you looking for thumbnails or full shots?

~~~
shafqat
Thanks for the reponse. I don't need professional news images. Just images
that are 'newsy', and it could be crowdsourced content.

Also, thumbnails are OK but slightly higher resolution is obviously better.

~~~
brandnewlow
This is going to sound crazy...but I've found Youtube to be a great source of
low-res, relevant news thumbnails.

Run your keywords through their video search, pluck out the thumbnails for the
top search results.

Remember, the AP and just about every other news organization is posting their
footage to the site.

------
luckyland
<http://nodebox.net/code/index.php/Percolator>

------
pclark
have you looked at Daylife?

~~~
shafqat
I believe they require you to have licenses in place with Getty or Reuters
etc. And that is expensive.

